# Looking into a potential exotic mammal.



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys, we've just moved into our new flat. The landlord doesn't want dogs or cats but doesn't mind reptiles and self enclosed small-Medium mammals, we've looked into APH's but are just wondering about other potential species, so would love any input from you guys as too any other species we could look into!
Thanks a lot!
Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Bump for some ideas


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tenrecs? STOs? Sugar gliders? Small Squirrels? Flying, and chipmunks, Also ground squirrels? Bit more common Degus and Chinchillas? Some exotic rodents too...

Can't think of any more


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

How would any of these do in an enclosed flat?? We've looked into sugar gliders but have decided they're not for us despite how lovely they are,'just the messy side of things because it's rented accommodation 
Thanks! Luke


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They are all things that can be kept in cages indoors, but in varying sizes... Squirrels/chipmunks are usually very high energy so need more space compared to the others. Ground squirrels are sometimes kept in ferret cages or similar with a deep substrate. Tenrecs are very similar to APH.

Not really sure about how messy they are, Sugar gliders are messy because of their diet. I did find my Degus messy too, was much better in a home-made enclosure rather than cage. Don't know about STOs but they are very small so I can't imagine them being much trouble, very cute lil things.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Chinchilla's are great for flats, as long as you sand bath them somewhere like the bathroom(toilet lid down) or a room in the house with no carpets it's easy to clean up, they're funny and cute to watch, and my chinchilla will sit on my lap and cuddle, so sweet!

APH's are pretty cool, sometimes huffy but they are entertaining at night, can smell pretty bad if you don't do daily poo picks though.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I have chinchillas and a STO. I found my chinchillas were really messy when kept in ordinary cages so I now house them in diy cages and there's now no issues with mess at all. My STO doesn't take up much room and isn't particularly messy (still working on taming the speedy little monkey though), I've only had her about 3 weeks. I've had chipmunks as well and they can be messy as they will pee while climbing the bars, they tend to go crazy if kept in small cages so you will need something very large like an indoor aviary to keep them happy. 

What do you want from the animal? 
Do you want something that is awake during the day or are you happy with a nocturnal pet?
Do you want something watch or to handle? (Harvest mice might be a good choice if you are happy with something to watch).
How much space can you offer for caging?


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Aph don't smell lol what u feeding urs ?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

sunnydelighter said:


> Aph don't smell lol what u feeding urs ?


When they are babies they do, they poo a LOT. I agree if you get an APH you need to do daily spot clean and wheel cleans and also if you get a APH get a wheel for hog wheels, they are designed just for the hedgies


----------

